# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Skilehrwart

## Liisaa

ist der skilehrwart und Skilehrer das gleiche oder gibts da unterschiede wenn ja welche??? 
mit welchen alter darf man in Österreich den Skilehrwart machen? 
lg Lisa :Smile:

----------


## georg

Nein ist nicht das gleiche.

Es gibt - unter anderem - grundsätzlich 3 Ausbildungsschienen:

1) Klassische Skischule mit: Anwärter-LS1-LS2-statl. gepr.
2) USI/UTA -> Universitätssportlehrer (ermächtigt je nach Note mitfahren bei Schulskikursen oder Ausbilden bei Uniskikursen, wird von Skischulen auch anerkannt)
3) Skilehrwart -> Ausbildung über einen der alpinen Vereine (also AV, ÖTK, Naturfreunde oder andere die beim VAVÖ sind)

Skilehrwart: Altersgrenze weiß ich nicht, aber es geht sicher ziemlich früh vielleicht 16. Ausbildung wird von der BAFL organisiert www.bafl.at entweder Innsbruck oder Wien. Anmelden solltest du dich über einen alpinen Verein der eine Aufnahmsprüfung macht. Also zB AV kontaktieren, bei Veranstaltung mitmachen, Leute befragen. ÖTK macht die Aufnahmsprüfung zB jedes Jahr Anfang Dez in Obertauern.

Ausbildung siehe bafl.

Was darfst du damit?

Kurse in Verbindung mit einem alpinen verein veranstalten. Du darfst damit aber kein Geld verdienen, sondern nur "Spesenersatz" verlangen. Kursbeiträge kassiert der Verein.
Viele Skischulen akzetpieren den Lehrwart und du wirst eingesetzt als wärst du ein Skilehreranwärter was eigentlich stark unterhalb der Skilehrwartausbildung angesiedelt ist (aber paßt schon, schließlich hat man auch eine andere Ausbildung gewählt).

Eine sehr gute Ausbildung kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, ich hab dort skifahren gelernt.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Wenn auch der Leiter der BAFL Wien - der gute Herr Wallner - eine "sehr schwierige" Person ist. Ich möchte ja kein Schimpfwort in den Mund nehmen oder sonstirgendetwas sagen oder schreiben was klagbar wäre aber denke dir so ziemlich alles in die Richtung, dann kommts hin. Primär kann man diese Person aber ganz gut ignorieren auch wenn er Kursleiter und Prüfer ist dafür ist der Rest der Ausbildung zu gut.

----------


## terrorkitty

hallo, wenn ich mich einmischen darf als snowboardlehrer,
zuserst machst den anwärter und dann den landeslehrer, die alpinausbildung und dann den staatlichen!
die grade sind der unterschied, und so wie georg schon geschrieben die unterschiedlichen vereine!
mfg  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Die klassische Skilehrerausbildung wie du sie beschrieben hast, hat aber mit dem Lehrwart oder Instruktor wie es jetzt heißt nix zu tun.

Also wenn man die Ausbildung nicht in der Skischule machen will, geht man zur Bafl (Lehrwart/Instruktor) oder USI.

Lehrwart/Instruktor: In welchen alpinen Verein man Mitglied ist, ist vollkommen unerheblich. Aber die Anmeldung und Aufnahmeprüfung läuft über diesen Verein und der Kurs dann bei der Bafl.

----------


## james007

Der Skilehrwart ist zwar recht nett, aber der Staatliche Skilehrer ist schon ein anderes Format-bei beiden sollte man aber vorher schon Skifahren können,Bergsteigen lernst auch nicht bei der Bergführerausbildung

----------


## georg

Also ich glaub da ging es nicht um einen Vergleich und wer den staatl. machen will, den muß man auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen Lehrwart und Skilehrer erklären. Abgesehen davon fange ich beim Skilehrer nicht mit dem staatlichen an also verstehe ich deinen Post nicht.

Aber wer einen Vergleich haben will:

Der Lehrwart oder jetzt Instruktor entspricht in etwa einem LS1/LS2 mit etwas weniger Schule fahren was man noch beim Skilehrer-Anwärter ja bis zum Abwinken macht aber dafür mit mehr Lehrinhalten was Gruppenführung betrifft.

Auch für den Instruktor Ski gibt es eine Alpinerweiterung mit der man dann mit einer Gruppe ins Gelände darf, allerdings (und das gilt auch für LS2) OHNE auch nur einen Schritt aufzusteigen.  Dh. man darf nur mit dem Lift auffahren und dann im Gelände runterfahren. Will man vom Lift weiter aufsteigen oder fährt man wo runter wo man nachher wieder zum Lift AUFsteigen muss dann benötigt man dafür entweder staatl. Berg- und Skiführer und/oder staatl. Skilehrer und/oder Instruktor für Skitouren.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Am besten ist man macht folgendes: Instruktor Ski + Instruktor Skitouren + Instruktor Skihochtouren. Das sind dann insgesamt ~8 Wochen Ausbildung, dann darf man alles was ein staatl. Skilehrer oder staatl. Berg- und Skiführer macht solange man kein Geld dafür nimmt.  :Big Grin: 
Oder man macht den staatl. gepr. Berg- und Skiführer das sind dann 2 Jahre Berufsausbildung und man darf Kohle damit verdienen. Oder man macht den Heeresbergführer und läßt den auf den zivilen umschreiben.  :Smile: 
Der staatl. gepr. Skilehrer ist schwieriger weil da muß man sich erstens durch die Skilehrerausbildung gequält haben - was durchaus einigen psychischen Stress bedeutet den nur wenige unbeschadet überstehen - und dann auch noch wirklich skifahren können.  :Twisted:

----------


## daday

den instruktor kannst mit 15 auch anfangen, wenn dir die erlaubnis erteilt wird, den ausweis kriegst du allerdings erst mit 18 - hat bei uns eine so gemacht.

fürs eigenkönnen sicher besser als der anwärter bzw LS1 - wie der georg schon gesagt hat irgendwo um zwischen 1 und 2 anzusetzen, du darfst glaub ich auch dann in die staatliche ausbildung quereinsteigen und dort gleich mit LS2 beginnen!

wenn du den instruktor machst ist der alpinkurs sehr zu empfehlen!  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hallo, 
ist dieses Ausbildungssystem überhaupt noch haltbar? Wir haben hier immer öfter Skileher aus Tschechien oder den Niederlanden. Die wurden jedoch nicht in AUT ausgebildet.

----------


## georg

Skilehrer aus CZ, PL etc sind einfach billiger. Ich glaube nicht, dass die schlechter ausgebildet sind. Warum die NL so einen Narren an uns gefressen haben verstehe ich selber nicht.  :Big Grin: 

edit: Dort wo für den einzelnen wirklich Geld zu machen ist (Arlberg zB), sind sowieso nur staatliche erlaubt. Dh. österr. Prüfung. Da kannst dich mit Instruktor, LS oder dergleichen brausen. Alle anderen werden eh nur ausgebeutet.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

